# What should i do?



## Usarise (Mar 18, 2010)

I was talking to my girlfriend over the phone and apparently she knows i like furry art.... she thinks i like yiff too >.>    what do i do to show that im not a furfag?


----------



## Takun (Mar 18, 2010)

Just be yourself?


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 18, 2010)

... Well *do* you like yiff?

Obviously you're not a fag if you like girls.


----------



## Alaskan Wolf (Mar 18, 2010)

I want to know why non-furries even visit this site, what's the point? 

on a related note: do you just not want her to know? Take Takun's advice, be yourself.


----------



## quayza (Mar 18, 2010)

Put on a stern face, meet her, and explain the situation as best you can.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 18, 2010)

Takun said:


> Just be yourself?


that doesnt work very well.... 



BlueberriHusky said:


> ... Well *do* you like yiff?
> 
> Obviously you're not a fag if you like girls.


well.... sorta... >.>   id prefer hentai or real porn...  she likes yaoi a lot.... :/
and i think you know what i mean by fag....


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 18, 2010)

Tell her it's a stereotype.


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 18, 2010)

Usarise said:


> well.... sorta... >.>   id prefer hentai or real porn...  she likes yaoi a lot.... :/



Then she has no grounds on which to complain about you looking at porn or furry art. Just tell her you're not a dogfucker or anything and leave it at that.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 18, 2010)

Alaskan Wolf said:


> I want to know why non-furries even visit this site, what's the point?
> 
> on a related note: do you just not want her to know? Take Takun's advice, be yourself.


 well to the first thing:  because we get bored and need a place where you can openly be an dumbass and no1 cares.

second thing: i dont rly care if she knows i like furry art and stuff.... its just people always make it about the sex stuff >.>


----------



## garoose (Mar 18, 2010)

Just talk to her about it maybe? Explain how its just a hobby and a way to meet deranged cool people, and how its rarely not just about sex. Tell her she really shouldn't give a shit cause its not like it occupies your life.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 18, 2010)

garoose said:


> Just talk to her about it maybe? Explain how its just a hobby and a way to meet deranged cool people, and how its rarely not just about sex. Tell her she really shouldn't give a shit cause its not like it occupies your life.



Damn, beat me to that.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 18, 2010)

She's into yaoi, she can't talk shit.
If you tell her you're straight and she still calls you gay/bi then she's a hypocrite.


----------



## Alaskan Wolf (Mar 18, 2010)

Usarise said:


> well to the first thing:  because we get bored and need a place where you can openly be an dumbass and no1 cares.
> 
> second thing: i dont rly care if she knows i like furry art and stuff.... its just people always make it about the sex stuff >.>



This is true, though can you honestly tell me you've never masturbated to furry porn?

And yes, just tell her you like the art. It's understandable. It's a very unique art sub-culture. And a lot of people love to draw it. Just tell her that.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 18, 2010)

beat her.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 18, 2010)

garoose said:


> Just talk to her about it maybe? Explain how its just a hobby and a way to meet deranged cool people, and how its rarely not just about sex. Tell her she really shouldn't give a shit cause its not like it occupies your life.


i like your use of the slash.... XD    yeah ill just talk to her then 



CannonFodder said:


> She's into yaoi, she can't talk shit.
> If you tell her you're straight and she still calls you gay/bi then she's a hypocrite.


i think its more that those are still humans.... furs are anthros....


----------



## Usarise (Mar 18, 2010)

Alaskan Wolf said:


> This is true, though can you honestly tell me you've never masturbated to furry porn?
> 
> And yes, just tell her you like the art. It's understandable. It's a very unique art sub-culture. And a lot of people love to draw it. Just tell her that.


 ....ok maybe a few times.... >.>    

i think thats what ill say ^^   shes been going to this art festival during the week and she met furs there.... thats why she thinks theyre perverted....



HarleyParanoia said:


> beat her.


because that ALWAYS works... -_-


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 18, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i think its more that those are still humans.... furs are anthros....


Lemme guess she thinks it's bestiality?
If she does, tell her the fandom beats the shit out of zoos and throws them out of the fandom if we find out someone is a zoo, cause that's pretty much what we do.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 18, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Lemme guess she thinks it's bestiality?
> If she does, tell her the fandom beats the shit out of zoos and throws them out of the fandom if we find out someone is a zoo, cause that's pretty much what we do.


 she thinks its pretty close. >.>     
well at least everyone hates zoos here too


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 18, 2010)

Usarise said:


> she thinks its pretty close. >.>
> well at least everyone hates zoos here too


Tell her furries hate zoos and if we find out someone is a zoo we mock them and insult them until they leave.
"Furries:
If you're a zoo we hate you
If you're a pedo we still hate you"


----------



## Usarise (Mar 18, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Tell her furries hate zoos and if we find out someone is a zoo we mock them and insult them until they leave.
> "Furries:
> If you're a zoo we hate you
> If you're a pedo we still hate you"


 Ill have to send her a link to this exact post..... she'll find your rhyme funny     its good that you hate pedos too.... most anime fans will accept lolicons....   good to know that furs dont


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 18, 2010)

Usarise said:


> she thinks its pretty close. >.>
> well at least everyone hates zoos here too



except for HarleyParanoia.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 18, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> except for HarleyParanoia.


 but HarleyParanoia is also a freak and a necro.  i dont think anyone will take him seriously.


----------



## garoose (Mar 18, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i like your use of the slash.... XD yeah ill just talk to her then


 
lol I employ sarcasm in every single post , even serious ones.



CannonFodder said:


> Tell her furries hate zoos and if we find out someone is a zoo we mock them and insult them until they leave.
> "Furries:
> If you're a zoo we hate you
> If you're a pedo we still hate you"


 
haha I was reading that and was thinking..."Huh I didn't know furries hated zoos, I thought they'd want to go see the animals"

I get it now though XD, the confusion has subsided, for now...


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 18, 2010)

Dude, have sex with her and it'll be all good


----------



## Usarise (Mar 18, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Dude, have sex with her and it'll be all good


 can't.  she wont have sex while shes still underaged -_-   we're both only 15....


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 18, 2010)

garoose said:


> lol I employ sarcasm in every single post , even serious ones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what alot of furries don't understand, the fandom despises zoos and pedos.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 18, 2010)

Usarise said:


> can't. she wont have sex while shes still underaged -_- we're both only 15....


 Pfft, when I was your age, people did it at age 13.


----------



## Takun (Mar 18, 2010)

Broski, brah, brosef.

If you can't be yourself, dump a bitch.  Yo.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 18, 2010)

Usarise said:


> can't.  she wont have sex while shes still underaged -_-   we're both only 15....



fuck that i lost my virginity when i was fifteen. sounds like a prude.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 18, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> fuck that i lost my virginity when i was fifteen. sounds like a prude.



Yep. I know a lot of people who lost their virginity around that age.

...not including me.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 18, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> That's what alot of furries don't understand, the fandom despises zoos and pedos.


 thank god.... i though i was associating with some real freaks for a bit.



Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Pfft, when I was your age, people did it at age 13.


 ...how old r u?   besides, i can wait.  its not like its gunna KILL me...


----------



## Takun (Mar 18, 2010)

Usarise said:


> thank god.... i though i was associating with some real freaks for a bit.
> 
> 
> ...how old r u?   besides, i can wait.  its not like its gunna KILL me...



Also, I'm just going to put this out there.  If you capitalize words and don't use text speak you can sound more mature on here.  :3


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 18, 2010)

Usarise said:


> thank god.... i though i was associating with some real freaks for a bit.


Furry is tame compared to _most_ of the internet, watch 2girls1cup and you'll understand.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 18, 2010)

Usarise said:


> I was talking to my girlfriend over the phone and apparently she knows i like furry art.... she thinks i like yiff too >.>    what do i do to show that im not a furfag?



Well, you could start by not humping the dog.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 18, 2010)

Takun said:


> Also, I'm just going to put this out there. If you capitalize words and don't use text speak you can sound more mature on here. :3


Fine. I like typing like that because it's a faster and easier. Hooray for being lazy. :/ 



CannonFodder said:


> Furry is tame compared to _most_ of the internet, watch 2girls1cup and you'll understand.


Already seen it. That video is sickening... 0_o



Tycho said:


> Well, you could start by not humping the dog.


 Now which dog is "the dog"?  :3


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 18, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Already seen it.  That video is sickening... 0_o


And yet it's still not as sick as most of the internet.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 18, 2010)

Usarise said:


> I was talking to my girlfriend over the phone and apparently she knows i like furry art.... she thinks i like yiff too >.>    what do i do to show that im not a furfag?



You are a furfag. So what?


----------



## Tommy (Mar 18, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> And yet it's still not as sick as most of the internet.



True, but it's definitely up there.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 18, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> And yet it's still not as sick as most of the internet.


I know. 0_o I've been linked to goatsee, tubgirl, and lemonparty.... i hate shock sites... -_- it doesnt help then that i use 4chan a lot too does it? i cant say what board for fear of breaking 1 and 2.



RandyDarkshade said:


> You are a furfag. So what?


 Helpful aren't you?


----------



## Bando (Mar 18, 2010)

Usarise said:


> I know. 0_o    I've been linked to goatsee, tubgirl, and lemonparty.... i hate shock sites... -_-    it doesnt help then that i use 4chan a lot too does it? i cant say what board for fear of breaking 1 and 2.



Lol /b/tard.

Stop maying oh murr and such nonsense :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 18, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> You are a furfag. So what?


He's straight dude


Tommy said:


> True, but it's definitely up there.


If you think that you should be thankful you haven't seen some of the stuff on the internet.


Usarise said:


> I know. 0_o    I've been linked to goatsee, tubgirl, and lemonparty.... i hate shock sites... -_-    it doesnt help then that i use 4chan a lot too does it? i cant say what board for fear of breaking 1 and 2.


Rule 1 and 2 only applied to raids, but now that everyone knows about it it's pointless


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 18, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> He's straight dude



And?

He said it first.


----------



## Bando (Mar 18, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Rule 1 and 2 only applied to raids, but now that everyone knows about it it's pointless



My friends who know little about the Internet know 1 and 2. It's common knowledge now.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 18, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Rule 1 and 2 only applied to raids, but now that everyone knows about it it's pointless


Yeah it does suck.... everyone knows now and theirs too many newfags...



Bando37 said:


> Stop maying oh murr and such nonsense :V


 i never talk like that lol... i do talk in 1337speak though with some of my nerdier friends... like actual verbal 1337speak...



RandyDarkshade said:


> And?
> 
> He said it first.


 you know what i meant. -_-


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 18, 2010)

Usarise said:


> you know what i meant. -_-



Yes, and you should also know I wasn't referring to furfag as being a gay furry.


----------



## FluffMouse (Mar 18, 2010)

Tell her the fucking truth. It isn't that hard. It's not going to last if you have to tiptoe around telling eachother something about yourself. Granted, you're probably too young for a real/serious relationship right now, but why waste each others time with stupid shit.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 18, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Yes, and you should also know I wasn't referring to furfag as being a gay furry.


ok then we're on the same page 



SugarMental said:


> Tell her the fucking truth. It isn't that hard. It's not going to last if you have to tiptoe around telling eachother something about yourself. Granted, you're probably too young for a real/serious relationship right now, but why waste each others time with stupid shit.


 I did.  Its that she thinks furs are perverted is the problem.


----------



## Leon (Mar 18, 2010)

Usarise said:


> but HarleyParanoia is also a freak and a necro. i dont think _*anyone will take him seriously*_.


 
I do. :V


----------



## Tommy (Mar 18, 2010)

Usarise said:


> ok then we're on the same page
> 
> 
> I did.  Its that she thinks furs are perverted is the problem.



And did you tell her that not all of them are?


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 18, 2010)

first step
"Dont ask FAF on what you should do"
there is no other step after this


----------



## Tommy (Mar 18, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> first step
> "Dont ask FAF on what you should do"
> there is no other step after this



That's so true. XD


----------



## Usarise (Mar 18, 2010)

leon said:


> I do. :V


no comment.



Tommy said:


> And did you tell her that not all of them are?


well yeah....but most of them seem to be.... and the ones she knows are.... 



Crysix Corps said:


> first step
> "Dont ask FAF on what you should do"
> there is no other step after this


good advice...


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 18, 2010)

Usarise said:


> no comment.
> 
> 
> well yeah....but most of them seem to be.... and the ones she knows are....
> ...


its cause in situations such as these its better off you being yourself and explaining your placement in the fur fandom.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 18, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> first step
> "Dont ask FAF on what you should do"
> there is no other step after this


According to the public, we fuck dogs :3




Ewwww.... Beastality =/= hot


----------



## Usarise (Mar 18, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> its cause in situations such as these its better off you being yourself and explaining your placement in the fur fandom.


 thats what everyone always says... just be yourself... 
 i am myself... yeah... ill definitely show her im not in the perverted stuff.


----------



## FluffMouse (Mar 18, 2010)

Usarise said:


> I did.  Its that she thinks furs are perverted is the problem.



_Most_ are. Tell her the truth, I don't see why people find it so hard to talk to the ones they're supposed to be close with. If they don't accept you, they aren't worth it. If some things bother them, you talk it out or make compromises to make everyone happy, if it doesn't work out then you move on. Simple stuff, man.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 18, 2010)

Usarise said:


> well yeah....but most of them seem to be.... and the ones she knows are....


That's cause we have a bunch of horny teenagers(70% of the fandom are teens) running around and alot of new furs in the fandom(fandom doubled in size last year) and you know how naive and/or stupid new furs are.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 18, 2010)

I is new fur?


----------



## Usarise (Mar 18, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> That's cause we have a bunch of horny teenagers(70% of the fandom are teens) running around and alot of new furs in the fandom(fandom doubled in size last year) and you know how naive and/or stupid new furs are.


 dang... it seemed like more people were adults here...    
and you can blame them too much for being stupid...right?



SugarMental said:


> _Most_ are. Tell her the truth, I don't see why people find it so hard to talk to the ones they're supposed to be close with. If they don't accept you, they aren't worth it. If some things bother them, you talk it out or make compromises to make everyone happy, if it doesn't work out then you move on. Simple stuff, man.


 Its because when your are close with someone, you want things to stay good and not have things cause problems...  you seem to give the best advice here


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 18, 2010)

Usarise said:


> dang... it seemed like more people were adults here...
> and you can blame them too much for being stupid...right?


Hello teen drama? 70% of furries are teens, therefore furry drama.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 18, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Hello teen drama? 70% of furries are teens, therefore furry drama.


 Don't blame the teens, blame the hormones.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 18, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Hello teen drama? 70% of furries are teens, therefore furry drama.



I hate drama as much as any normal person does.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 18, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Don't blame the teens, blame the hormones.


Damn kids get off my lawn.


----------



## Bando (Mar 18, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Don't blame the teens, blame the hormones.



I blame them. And their shitty spelling and grammar. >:C


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 18, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I blame them. And their shitty spelling and grammar. >:C


 My grammar ain't shit D:<


----------



## Usarise (Mar 18, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> My grammar *is not* shit D:<


fix'd. ^^
grammer is an important thing for children.  except me.  i dislike it.


----------



## FluffMouse (Mar 18, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Its because when your are close with someone, you want things to stay good and not have things cause problems...  you seem to give the best advice here


Well I'm in a non-bullshit relationship. Lol. I don't see the point in not being honest. If someone doesn't like you for you then you can't expect it to last long anyways.. and instead of wasting time with someone who may be fun to be around, and you may be attracted to, if you can't tell them things or be honest with them about things, I don't see the point. You could be with someone who wouldn't make a big deal out of a hobby of yours.

It bugs me when people find it hard to talk to one of the few people they should be able to go to about ANYTHING, you know? 

I love my mate more than I love my actual family. He knows every little thing about me, every flaw, every good and bad trait, and he loves every bit of me. I can tell him anything, and I can't see it any other way anymore. I've been through a lot of bullshit relationships to finally get one that's worth it. So I like to try to save a few people the trouble of wading through shit to find the gold by stating the obvious I know now.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 18, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Fix'd. ^^
> Grammar is an important thing for children except me. I dislike it.


 Fix'd

Spelling is important too.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 18, 2010)

Beat her.


----------



## HoneyPup (Mar 18, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> Well I'm in a non-bullshit relationship. Lol. I don't see the point in not being honest...


Agreed with all that you've said. 
I don't see the point in lying or hiding things, especially if you consider your relationship to be serious. Oddly, I feel like most people don't feel that way, so its refreshing to see someone say so. 

I'm very open and comfortable with my partner, I tell him everything, and he does as well. After I got involved in furry, I invited him to join the fandom as well. No secrets, no hiding things. Never even considered not telling him. It would be less fun that way, I don't see how keeping secrets and hiding things would be fun. 

If you like yiff, say so. It is better to say it now, then to lie and her find out later that you lied.


----------



## Conker (Mar 18, 2010)

Well, you're posting on this site so you must be a furfag.

Only thing you can do is buy a dogcock dildo and rape her with it.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 18, 2010)

BEAT HER. SHE'LL LEARN TO SPEAK WHEN SPOKEN TO!


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 18, 2010)

Usarise said:


> dang... it seemed like more people were adults here...
> and you can blame them too much for being stupid...right?


here? WERE OUTNUMBERED BY THE TEENS, its the the adults are Space marines and the teens are TYRANIDS whom keep on wondering if they are gay, bi or straight, bawwing about their online relationship is over or raging when their FA mature setting is switched to on due to someone revealing they are underaged.


----------



## torachi (Mar 19, 2010)

Whats wrong with being a little perverted? Give her time, she'll find something weird that turns her crank


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Mar 19, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Tell her it's a stereotype.


 
No, don't listen to this. You don't tell her dick, okay? You lie your ass off. 

You know nothing about furries. The only you know is that they are the butt of all jokes on the internet.

How did she find out, btw?

Btw, before I get something like "did you not read that one post on page 2? lol dumbass." I don't read many posts because I'm not interested in what you guys have to say.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 19, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> No, don't listen to this. You don't tell her dick, okay? You lie your ass off.
> 
> You know nothing about furries. The only you know is that they are the butt of all jokes on the internet.
> 
> ...


She already knows he's a furry that's the problem.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Mar 19, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> She already knows he's a furry that's the problem.


 
That's why you lie. You tell her she's a crazy bitch. Well, not in those words, but you get the point.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 19, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> That's why you lie. You tell her she's a crazy bitch. Well, not in those words, but you get the point.


If he lies that will only result in a livejournal bawwing fest later on.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 19, 2010)

I still like my solution but if you must reason...

Ask her if it has effect your relationship before knowing about furries. Then ask her why should it be so different. Its not like your running out screaming into people's face that your a furfag.

I hope!


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 19, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I still like my solution but if you must reason...
> 
> Ask her if it has effect your relationship before knowing about furries. Then ask her why should it be so different. Its not like your running out screaming into people's face that your a furfag.
> 
> I hope!


We've already [/thread] and solved it.
The only thing left is for us is godwin's law.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Mar 19, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> If he lies that will only result in a livejournal bawwing fest later on.


 
And tell her he's a furry? It will have the same outcome. There is not a single person out there who can explain the fandom with out weirding out people, because the fandom truley lives up its reputation. You of all people should know that.



CannonFodder said:


> We've already [/thread] and solved it.
> The only thing left is for us is godwin's law.


 
Oh great, you guys doomed him.


----------



## TreacleFox (Mar 19, 2010)

Get a furry GF


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 19, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> And tell her he's a furry? It will have the same outcome. There is not a single person out there who can explain the fandom with out weirding out people, because the fandom truley lives up its reputation. You of all people should know that.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh great, you guys doomed him.


Actually I've done it, yeah I need to tone down the speech I give cause not only does it outline what furry is, the drama and _everything_ it also has a 1/5 chance of turning someone a furry.

*still waiting for godwin to strike*


----------



## Smelge (Mar 19, 2010)

When you're both 16, insist you'll only sex her if she wears a paper bag on her head with :3 drawn on it.

Failing that, go round her house and wank on the cat. Go show her we're all normal people.


----------



## TreacleFox (Mar 19, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> When you're both 16, insist you'll only sex her if she wears a paper bag on her head with :3 drawn on it.
> 
> Failing that, go round her house and wank on the cat. Go show her we're all normal people.



oh murr...


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 19, 2010)

You know there really needs to be a "close thread" option for when they go past their prime.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Mar 19, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Actually I've done it, yeah I need to tone down the speech I give cause not only does it outline what furry is, the drama and _everything_ it also has a 1/5 chance of turning someone a furry.
> 
> *still waiting for godwin to strike*


 
Uh huh. Take the word of a furry. So did ya lie or you were you honest about what you told them? Because it's got to be like explaining porno store. You can talk about the paint and the parking lot, but you'll have to eventually mention what's on the shelf.


----------



## Mojotaian (Mar 19, 2010)

Usarise said:


> well.... sorta... >.> id prefer hentai or real porn... she likes yaoi a lot.... :/
> and i think you know what i mean by fag....


 
Try HONESTY! It will work out, if she loves u, yiff shouldn't even be a problem... also, can't you relate yaoi and hentai together?


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 19, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Uh huh. Take the word of a furry. So did ya lie or you were you honest about what you told them? Because it's got to be like explaining porno store. You can talk about the paint and the parking lot, but you'll have to eventually mention what's on the shelf.


Nah, I explain it and the major causes of the problems in the fandom and where statistically speaking the fandom is heading etc etc etc, without the bias you all expect of me.
The spin I put on it was, "furry where it is, is bad but then again the internet is for porn"

I should type up my speech one of these days and put it on here, it works really well.

tl;dr logic kills hate


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 19, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> You know there really needs to be a "close thread" option for when they go past their prime.


Derail the thread, that'll close it.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 19, 2010)

BAWW, i'm really tired!


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 19, 2010)

Usarise said:


> I was talking to my girlfriend over the phone and apparently she knows i like furry art.... she thinks i like yiff too >.>    what do i do to show that im not a furfag?



Uh.  Do nothing?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 19, 2010)

Usarise said:


> ok then we're on the same page
> 
> 
> I did.  Its that she thinks furs are perverted is the problem.



I can understand why people "think" we are perverted. For one thing, look at the amount of porn on offer in the fandom.


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 19, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I can understand why people "think" we are perverted. For one thing, look at the amount of porn on offer in the fandom.



You're also part of the problem, the type of vore you like is weird.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 19, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> You're also part of the problem, the type of vore you like is weird.



You are also part of the problem, you are furry.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 19, 2010)

Usarise said:


> I did.  Its that she thinks furs are perverted is the problem.



Not perverted.  Kinky.  >_>


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 19, 2010)

Quit the furry fandom, become a zulu and do the barrel roll.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 19, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Quit the furry fandom, become a zulu and do the barrel roll.


 that is probably the second best answer here... -_-

anyway i talked to her today.  she gets that im not a total perv and _seems _to not care too much about me being a furry....  ^^   

so, is there a close thread button or something or do i just let everyone slaughter the place?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 19, 2010)

Usarise said:


> I was talking to my girlfriend over the phone and apparently she knows i like furry art.... she thinks i like yiff too >.>    what do i do to show that im not a furfag?



Make yourself seem REALLY desperate to get into her pants to make it look like you haven't fapped in a month of sundays.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 19, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Make yourself seem REALLY desperate to get into her pants to make it look like you haven't fapped in a month of sundays.



rape her.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> rape her.



Now I wouldn't go THAT extreme....


----------



## Usarise (Mar 19, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Now I wouldn't go THAT extreme....


 er....i dont think that rape is a good idea.... 0_0
and i think you would scotty....


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 19, 2010)

Usarise said:


> er....i dont think that rape is a good idea.... 0_0
> and i think you would scotty....



Dammit, I'm not a rapist! I'm a murry purry furry, not a damn criminal!


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 19, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Dammit, I'm not a rapist! I'm a murry purry furry, not a damn criminal!



get her drunk. she'll never know what hit her.

hahah... your cock.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 19, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'm a murry purry furry,!


 after you said that i dont know..... wait are you that guy from CSI?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> get her drunk. she'll never know what hit her.
> 
> hahah... your cock.



What about it ^_^



Usarise said:


> after you said that i dont know..... wait are you that guy from CSI?



Only if you want me to be


----------



## Yrr (Mar 19, 2010)

If you like furry art and yiff etc., you *are* a furry, though.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 19, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Only if you want me to be


 0_0   so your the reason everyone hates furries!


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 19, 2010)

Usarise said:


> 0_0   so your the reason everyone hates furries!


----------



## Usarise (Mar 19, 2010)

Zrcalo... do you rape small animals and eat babies? i think you might...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 19, 2010)

Usarise said:


> 0_0   so your the reason everyone hates furries!



I hate myself? Really??



Zrcalo said:


> [Pic]



That's so dang true <(^_^)>


----------



## Usarise (Mar 19, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I hate myself? Really??


 yes. you do.  stupid little emo fur.


----------



## Anuv (Mar 19, 2010)

sever


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 19, 2010)

Usarise said:


> yes. you do.  stupid little emo fur.



*Cries* I hate myself! Someone call the Waambulance, I cut myself and now I'm crying!


----------



## Usarise (Mar 19, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> *Cries* I hate myself! Someone call the Waambulance, I cut myself and now I'm crying!


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 19, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Zrcalo... do you rape small animals and eat babies? i think you might...



what if I eat small animals and rape babies?


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 19, 2010)

Usarise said:


>



http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/HowTo:Be_Emo


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> what if I eat small animals and rape babies?



Lol, got me laughing yet again. I'm too easily amused.

Hehehehehe, Bubble. (Gets me every time v_v)


----------



## Usarise (Mar 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> what if I eat small animals and rape babies?


 nothing...nothing... just wanted to know ^^


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 19, 2010)

Usarise said:


> nothing...nothing... just wanted to know ^^



http://encyclopediadramatica.com/The_Great_FurAffinity_Exodus_of_2006


lol


----------



## Aleu (Mar 19, 2010)

Godwin's

Hitler was a furry :V


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 19, 2010)

Dump her and get a less hypocritical girlfriend?


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 19, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Dump her and get a less hypocritical girlfriend?



eat her out.


----------



## Ratte (Mar 19, 2010)

Make a thread about it.

Oh wait.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 19, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Make a thread about it.
> 
> Oh wait.



how much for an avatar?
I feel left out.


----------



## Ratte (Mar 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> how much for an avatar?
> I feel left out.



Lol why?


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 19, 2010)

hey guys how is this thread going


----------



## Mentova (Mar 19, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> hey guys how is this thread going


I donno wanna yiff


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I donno wanna yiff



yes please~


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 19, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Godwin's
> 
> Hitler was a furry :V


Thank you and good night.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 19, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> yes please~


ok lets yiff


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 19, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Then she has no grounds on which to complain about you looking at porn or furry art. Just tell her you're not a dogfucker or anything and leave it at that.


 ^


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 19, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Lol why?



because you're sexy.


----------



## yummynbeefy (Mar 19, 2010)

just say your only into furry art and you dont care about yiff and would never sexually harm an animal let alone harm an animal at all it really is no big deal


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 19, 2010)

fap to furry porn in front of her.

if she dumps you, problem solved.


----------



## traffictragedy03 (Mar 19, 2010)

Show her how much fun yiffing is


----------



## Leon (Mar 19, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Lol why?


 
You have to ask?


----------



## Willow (Mar 19, 2010)

Just tell her you don't like yiff???


----------



## coba (Mar 21, 2010)

well what are the choices you have so far for you and the girl ??

my opinion ok i was at the mall and saw a movie and me and my ex-girlfriend like maked out though the whole movie and every time are friend went to the bathroom we were making out and she doesn't know im a furry yet she knows im bisexual but im in the sort of the same position you are and what im going to do is tell her the truth.
and ok does she know your furaffinity screen name because if she does can't she just umm... well you know look at this and think how puthetic you are asking random ppl what to do but and then again good thinking.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 21, 2010)

yiff


----------



## Bando (Mar 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> yiff



^


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 21, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> ^



^_


----------



## Mentova (Mar 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> ^_


Hey Scott-man, suck my fox penis


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Hey Scott-man, suck my fox penis



Again, for like the 3rd time today FFFFUUUUUU- OK.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Again, for like the 3rd time today FFFFUUUUUU- OK.


YOU DO WHAT I SAY BITCH NOW SUCK IT


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> YOU DO WHAT I SAY BITCH NOW SUCK IT



Lol, I'm not a female dog so bitch shan't be used.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Lol, I'm not a female dog so bitch shan't be used.


No, but you're my bitch, you do what I say, now get on all fours and SUCK IT


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No, but you're my bitch, you do what I say, now get on all fours and SUCK IT



I'm not submissive you crazed hog, go do your own dirty-work. >:[


----------



## Mentova (Mar 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'm not submissive you crazed hog, go do your own dirty-work. >:[


You will be submissive and beg for mercy once I'm done with you


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You will be submissive and beg for mercy once I'm done with you



 You're funny ^_^


----------



## Mentova (Mar 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> You're funny ^_^


Just keep laughing. Next thing you know you'll be tied up on the ground with a giant dildo shoved far into your ass


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Just keep laughing. Next thing you know you'll be tied up on the ground with a giant dildo shoved far into your ass



But I like bondage and giant dildos.....why would I laugh at that, I'd probably be murring at that point


----------



## Mentova (Mar 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> But I like bondage and giant dildos.....why would I laugh at that, I'd probably be murring at that point


But the difference is I'd be the one doin-

Ok, I'm creeping myself out now. Done.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But the difference is I'd be the one doin-
> 
> Ok, I'm creeping myself out now. Done.



^__^ Knew this would happen.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> I was talking to my girlfriend over the phone and apparently she knows i like furry art.... she thinks i like yiff too >.>    what do i do to show that im not a furfag?


Say you're "just in it for the art". Believe me, it works for every closet furry out there, like Jeremy Bernal.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Say you're "just in it for the art". Believe me, it works for every closet furry out there, like Jeremy Bernal.


 lol thats what she knows now ^^

and WTF?! H&K AND SCOTTY?!!!!! WHAT HAVE YOU BEEN USING MY THREAD FOR?!


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> and WTF?! H&K AND SCOTTY?!!!!! WHAT HAVE YOU BEEN USING MY THREAD FOR?!


What have you guys been doing?!!


----------



## cronlv16 (Mar 21, 2010)

This is why we cant have nice things. :/


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> lol thats what she knows now ^^
> 
> and WTF?! H&K AND SCOTTY?!!!!! WHAT HAVE YOU BEEN USING MY THREAD FOR?!



Dammit HK you got me an infraction for derailing the other thread. Curse you!



CannonFodder said:


> What have you guys been doing?!!



*Tehe* He's foaming at the mouth for me


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 21, 2010)

Oh Scotty...

XD


----------



## Mentova (Mar 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Dammit HK you got me an infraction for derailing the other thread. Curse you!
> 
> 
> 
> *Tehe* He's foaming at the mouth for me


I got one too.

And no I'm not.


----------



## coba (Mar 22, 2010)

why don't h&k and scotty just like meet up in a cheap hotel room and spend the night with each other , because really this have been going on long enough don't you think?


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 22, 2010)

Usarise said:


> because that ALWAYS works... -_-


 
It always works for me :3


----------



## MrBlack (Mar 22, 2010)

My girlfriend didnt care when she found out I was a furry, just treat it like its nothing but a forum on the internet, thus making it look like you like it, but your not a diehard faggot for it.


----------



## coba (Mar 22, 2010)

what i really want to know is what did you tell her so far? did you tell her a lie, or the TRUTH like everyone said to? (well most of us )


----------



## Usarise (Mar 22, 2010)

coba said:


> what i really want to know is what did you tell her so far? did you tell her a lie, or the TRUTH like everyone said to? (well most of us )


 I told the truth like you guys said to and she didnt mind that much... she said she wont do anything like cons but she did say it was fine if i liked a few weird things....


----------



## kyle19 (Mar 22, 2010)

coba said:


> what i really want to know is what did you tell her so far? did you tell her a lie, or the TRUTH like everyone said to? (well most of us )



Yes, do tell.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 22, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> Yes, do tell.


 well what i did was show her the the forum and she found it somewhat humerous.   luckily no one too bad was on that day.   I showed her some of the pics i have (clean things, you pervs).

she accepted it pretty well.


----------



## Willow (Mar 22, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> That's what alot of furries don't understand, the fandom despises zoos and pedos.


Indeed...


----------



## Amoranis (Mar 23, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Dude, have sex with her and it'll be all good



i vouch that this will not fix the problem 0.o


----------



## Mentova (Mar 23, 2010)

goatse


----------



## coba (Mar 23, 2010)

Usarise said:


> well what i did was show her the the forum and she found it somewhat humerous. luckily no one too bad was on that day. I showed her some of the pics i have (clean things, you pervs).
> 
> she accepted it pretty well.


 
good for you man im suprised well not really the forum can get really funny but then again it can get a little disturbing but thats life right. ;3


----------



## Partizannka (Apr 29, 2010)

Just take it easy, mate


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 29, 2010)

Friends, it seems we have a Necromancer.


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 29, 2010)

Another one? This is the second necro'd thread I've seen this morning.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 29, 2010)

Partizannka said:


> Just take it easy, mate



Check dates before posting, considering this is a month old anyone with any common sense should realize that the chances are the OP has resolved his problem by now.


----------



## Willow (Apr 29, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Friends, it seems we have a Necromancer.


I'm a necromancer :3

and yes, this is the like, second or third thread I've seen


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 29, 2010)

Kick her in the face with your energy legs.

Or... if she really is your girlfriend, you can show her REAL YIFF *eyebrows eyebrows*.

Well actually it's another overanswered question, be yourself, show her that you like furry art but no yiff, and if she still clarifies you as a sex freak, troll her own sexual fantasies.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 29, 2010)

Lol your screwed son, she's gonna leave your ass.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 29, 2010)

I still wanna know why there are so many god damn necros in this forum.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 29, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I still wanna know why there are so many god damn necros in this forum.


e.e The Mages Guild banned necromancy a long time ago. Damn, renegades.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 29, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> e.e The Mages Guild banned necromancy a long time ago. Damn, renegades.


 
Why they gotta ban bring dead things to life, thats my favorite spell on Fable 2, man its awesome to kill someone with their friends dead body


----------



## foxmusk (Apr 29, 2010)

i heard necro!


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 29, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i heard necro!


 Just me using mah spells and killing people with dead people :3


----------



## Usarise (Apr 29, 2010)

GODDAMNIT!  NECROMANCERS STAY OUT OF MY THREADS!  THERE CAN BE ONLY ONE!

...and harley... i dont think thats the right kind :V


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 29, 2010)

Harley's new avatar is distracting me too much.


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 29, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Harley's new avatar is distracting me too much.



Every time he updates his avi it ruins "Who framed Roger Rabbit" a little more for me. But as long as he sticks to Wheezy and stays away from Psycho it won't completely ruin the film.


----------



## foxmusk (Apr 29, 2010)

Usarise said:


> ...and harley... i dont think thats the right kind :V



it's always the right kind.



kyle19 said:


> Every time he updates his avi it ruins "Who framed Roger Rabbit" a little more for me. But as long as he sticks to Wheezy and stays away from Psycho it won't completely ruin the film.



oh, i have one with psycho too! :3 i'll put that up sometime tonight.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 29, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> it's always the right kind.


 maybe in your world..... in mine its only right on Mondays.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 29, 2010)

date someone else.


----------



## Ames (Apr 29, 2010)

Necro'd ftl?





Usarise said:


> I was talking to my girlfriend over the phone and apparently she knows i like furry art.... she thinks i like yiff too >.>    what do i do to show that im not a furfag?



Anyhow, you don't.  You are a furfag, and if you want to stay with her, you can't hide it forever.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 29, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Necro'd ftl?



Yep. Just another necro'd thread. >.>


----------



## Usarise (Apr 29, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> date someone else.


No way.  I like her a lot.



JamesB said:


> Necro'd ftl?
> 
> Anyhow, you don't. You are a furfag, and if you want to stay with her, you can't hide it forever.


 Yeah... I hate necros.... espicially if i didnt do it....

and she knows now and doesnt care as much....

Problem was solved quite some time ago :V


----------



## Ames (Apr 29, 2010)

Usarise said:


> and she knows now and doesnt care as much....
> 
> Problem was solved quite some time ago :V



Is she going to get into the fandom?


----------



## Shaui (Apr 29, 2010)

Just tell her that there's much more to being a furry than "sex" or "yiff"


----------



## Usarise (Apr 29, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Is she going to get into the fandom?


Unfortunately....no.   She is a huge anime freak though ^_^



Shaui said:


> Just tell her that there's much more to being a furry than "sex" or "yiff"


 Like i said before.... problem was already solved!   
and she knows that somewhat.... :V


and where do u make those things?  I see them all the time...


----------



## Shaui (Apr 29, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Unfortunately....no.   She is a huge anime freak though ^_^
> 
> 
> Like i said before.... problem was already solved!
> ...



Click here to find the meaning of life [what you asked for lol]


----------



## Misterraptor (Apr 29, 2010)

Usarise said:


> I was talking to my girlfriend over the phone and apparently she knows i like furry art.... she thinks i like yiff too >.>    what do i do to show that im not a furfag?



That's why you get a GF like mine, one who is a Furry.


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 29, 2010)

Misterraptor said:


> That's why you get a GF like mine, one who is a Furry.



He already dealt with the issue, and look at the time stamp.


----------



## foxmusk (Apr 29, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> He already dealt with the issue, and look at the time stamp.



i changed my av for you


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 29, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i changed my av for you



I see, though it's not as bad as I thought it would be.


----------



## foxmusk (Apr 29, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> I see, though it's not as bad as I thought it would be.



you should see the full image, then it would be.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 29, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> you should see the full image, then it would be.


 post it.  I wanna see! :3


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 29, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> you should see the full image, then it would be.



Is it on your FA page?


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 30, 2010)

Shaui said:


> Just tell her that there's much more to being a furry than "sex" or "yiff"


But that would be lying!


----------



## Atrak (Apr 30, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> you should see the full image, then it would be.


 
Indeed.



Shaui said:


> Just tell her that there's much more to being a furry than "sex" or "yiff"


 
*Smash!*

Your radar is broken.


----------

